# Wanderlei silva IVC



## Odin (Feb 27, 2007)

I found this fight on the net its of a very young Wanderlei in what looks like an IVC match up, just before the fight starts you see some interesting highlights from more of Silva Vale Tudo days.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hlGR6YdylE&mode=related&search=


----------

